# محاضرة عن الطاقة النظيفة وتطبيقاتها باللغة العربية



## م.بشار الراوي (11 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله

في الرابط المرفق محاضرة بالبور بوينت تقدم فكرة عامة عن الطاقة النظيفة وتطبيقاتها مع احصاءات مفيدة لواقع انتاج الطاقة المتجددة بانواعها وهي باللغة العربية الا ان اللغة المستخدمة ليست جيدة جدا كونها محاضرة تم اعدادها من قبل منظمة للطاقة المتجددة الكندية وقامت المنظمة بترجمتها الى اللغة العربية

ولكنها رغم اللغة المتواضعة الا انها تحوي معلومات مفيدة جدا وبالاخص للراغبين باعداد محاضرات باللغة العربية عن هذا الموضوع

وشكرا 

الرابط
http://ifile.it/mvjr60b

بشار الراوي​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك مهندس بشار 
محاضرة شاملة عامة 

وشكرا مشاركتك لإخوانك المهندسين بهذه المحاضرات 
للمنفعة والإستفادة .


----------

